
From coal to solar, India's energy landscape is almost too hard to keep up with - xbmcuser
https://qz.com/992611/from-coal-to-solar-indias-energy-landscape-is-almost-too-hard-to-keep-up-with/
======
xbmcuser
India and China are taking the lead in renewables. Trump and the republicans
will be still stuck in oil and coal when the world leaves them behind. If the
future is robotics and Ai is powered by electricity you have to invest in the
future ie solar instead of protecting the past ie coal and oil.

